
Luna Display turns your iPad into a second Mac display - helloworld
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/10/luna-display-second-display-ipad-mac/
======
helloworld
While Apple continues to resist integrating macOS and iOS, it's fun to see
this mashup, which gives a touch experience to a Mac.

Isn't it only a matter of time before Apple unites its desktop and tablet
experiences? (I'm not a Windows 10/Surface user, so I don't know how well it
actually works, but hat's off to Microsoft for at least trying.)

